# Lining scan



## Catcol (Aug 31, 2015)

Please can anyone tell me where I can get a scan done in Ireland prior to having my FET ? I'm in Donegal so Derry and enniskillen are close by . Would be really grateful if anyone can give me any information x


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

I can't help you for the Donegal area. But I had a private lining scan in the Consulting Rooms Dundonald (Belfast) by Dr Ralph Roberts


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.4ni.co.uk/c/133263/baby-scan-ni-derry-londonderry

This place might do it for you? worth a try x ps are you inishowen side at all


----------



## Catcol (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you ladies I will give them both a try !


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Did you manage to find a place? To my knowledge the Derry clinic doesn't do lining scans.

I'm in Donegal too, and found a clinic in Sligo who will do a lining scan. Unfortunately they're closed when I need them over the Christmas break, so having to travel to Dublin to have it done.

Hope you got sorted out!


----------

